# I SOOOO Love My Hubby...



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Look what he came home with for my goaties...















no more crates to hall them, it is a 4 horse stock trailer with a divider so I can have boys in front, girls/kids in back, and today we spent all morning trimming and installing the 1/2 in thick rubber floor mats! I'm SOOO excited!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Way cool!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks as if hubby loves you, too!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh he does!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> Look what he came home with for my goaties...
> View attachment 153251
> View attachment 153253
> 
> no more crates to hall them, it is a 4 horse stock trailer with a divider so I can have boys in front, girls/kids in back, and today we spent all morning trimming and installing the 1/2 in thick rubber floor mats! I'm SOOO excited!!!!


I wish mine would come home with that! Sweet sweet hubby! Now.. what does HE want? Hahahahahah


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Wow your goats are going to be riding in style!! Hubby did really well!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, really time to do something very nice for him! Perhaps begin by forwarding to him our praise?


----------



## SilverCreekFarm (Apr 19, 2019)

Very nice!! My hubbie (who tolerates my goat addiction) told me yesterday on our way driving to supper how beautiful it was when he looked out over our newly green Spring pasture and saw all our Boer does out grazing with their babies running around them. I realized I'm slowly, but surely converting him! Goats just have a way of growing on you, don't they?


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow that’s awesome! Good for you


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...I am so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:hubbahubba: very nice.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So cool!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a great surprise and such a considerate hubby!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

he is something special, he takes care of me like no other, he was a city boy before we got married, now he loves the critters, if they make me happy he's all for it!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

LOVE that! So thoughtful of him!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Great ride for the goats!
Take videos of the introductions. Russ should be fun.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

that is a good idea, maybe I can bring the boys up to it, see what they do...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Russ? A horse???


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Russ? A horse???


Her yearling wether, offspring of Diesel and Letty.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes, a yearling wether...
this may take a wile, we have 40-50 mph winds this week...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Is "Russ" a name, or does "russ" mean a castrated buck who is one year old? *feel dumb*

This is what "russ" means to me:
https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotlandsruss


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL! that is a cute pony! Russ is short for Rusty, his name, wether is a castrated male goat of any age, unlike ox which is a 4+ year old steer, (cheers)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Her yearling wether, offspring of Diesel and Letty.


I found out this breeding season Russ is the offspring of Letty and her brother Derick who I no longer have, Diesel needed a step to reach Letty as she is quit a bit taller than him (the dairy in her) this litter is guaranteed Diesel's as Russ was long sense wethered, Derick gone, and Hubby made Diesel a platform to stand on so he could reach! I was hoping Russ was Diesel's, but darn, he's not


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, spidy1! So maybe you will add "Pony" to his row of names!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL! yea!!! that is what the Kid calls him! or thinks he is one!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

now look what Hubby made!!!!! for me!!!!








A feed room IN the front of the trailer!!!! I still have 2 stalls and now a feed room!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! How nice!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sounds like you're about to hit the road.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yah, moving


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------

